# Sundown 1/21/09 (night)



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be at Sundown Weds night for a little bump practice.  I'm not sure what time I'll get there, but I'll be skiing till close.  You'll know where to find me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be there Wed night. hopefully on snow by 6.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 19, 2009)

I should be in


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2009)

i should be able to make this...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2009)

roll call:

grassi21


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

I should be there around 7pm

roll call:

grassi21
bvibert


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2009)

I should be there around 6pm

roll call:

grassi21
bvibert 
gmcunni


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

I should be there around 8pm

roll call:

grassi21
bvibert 
gmcunni
downhill04


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

Excellent, should be a good night!


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

Take some pics or vid if you could.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

The best you're likely to get is pics from cell phone, unless I can figure out a way to carry my video cam.  It doesn't fit in my jacket all that well this year.   The cell takes better night pics then my point and shoot...


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

I will grab my camera just in case. I may even strap the helmet cam to my brain bucket for a different point of view.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2009)

i'll bring my camera too.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

leaving now.  camera is with me.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 21, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I will grab my camera just in case. I may even strap the helmet cam to my brain bucket for a different point of view.


 


gmcunni said:


> i'll bring my camera too.


 


2knees said:


> leaving now. camera is with me.


 
You guys need to take video of each other taking video. And make a movie out of it with some 80s rock for a soundtrack. I'm feeling Scorpions, possibly The Zoo.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2009)

have fun guys.  i took the early shift (4-6).  bumps were firm but very skiable as expected.  the kickers were scaring the shit out of me.  the bumps below the kicker are just small piles at this point.  i might bite it on the upper portion and/or kicker but i will slay those lower bumps!! :lol:  there was one large bump on NE that was a rock, as were a couple of the bumps around it.  after crashing on that a few times i hugged the left side which was nice.  back to practicing on friday...


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> the kickers were scaring the shit out of me.



Anything that resembled a landing after the kickers? Do you think the lower bumps were reworked or flattened at all? They were pretty big, but spaced out last night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anything that resembled a landing after the kickers? Do you think the lower bumps were reworked or flattened at all? They were pretty big, but spaced out last night.



There seemed to be a flat/landing type area after the kickers.  The bumps below the kicker look almost as if they were reseeded.  They looked like those piles of death cookies that we get when they freshly seed the bumps...  really flat to non existent troughs.  But don't take my word for it.  I haven't skied them in some time and my description of them probably sucks.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> There seemed to be a flat/landing type area after the kickers.  The bumps below the kicker look almost as if they were reseeded.  They looked like those piles of death cookies that we get when they freshly seed the bumps...  really flat to non existent troughs.  But don't take my word for it.  I haven't skied them in some time and my description of them probably sucks.



No, they definitely sound reseeded. Were they reasonably tight, or really spaced out? They were too spaced the last time they were seeded. Flat landings doesn't sound good. By "flat" do you mean no bumps, but still a bit downward pitched, or "flat" as in horizontal?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> No, they definitely sound reseeded. Were they reasonably tight, or really spaced out? They were too spaced the last time they were seeded. Flat landings doesn't sound good. By "flat" do you mean no bumps, but still a bit downward pitched, or "flat" as in horizontal?



the bumps below the kicker seemed spread out.  not as bad as ex bumps but spread out. the landing was flat meaning no bumps.  it appeared to be on a bit of a slope.

ex bumps were fun near the bottom.  gave me a chance to blast through with some speed and had a mini kicker at the bottom.  i was bugged out by the kicker, not in a bad way.  i was just unsure how much speed to hit it with and how to land.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

Photos are up in trip reports... Brian texted me a few.


----------

